# Applying job when yet to submit EOI



## Scofield (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all, 

Been applying few jobs via some NZ job portals though I have yet to submit my EOI as I'm in the midst of putting it up.
If there is a case where the company or job agency accepted my application, will I still need to submit my EOI?
Will the company or job agency assist to handle my WTR visa application (i.e become my agent) or at least speed it up?

Love and peace to all.


----------

